
WireGuard and Torrent on Linux - Belphemur
https://www.aaflalo.me/2019/08/wireguard-and-torrent-on-linux/
======
nwmcsween
There needs to be some sort of PSA that VPNs != Privacy. Having a VPN won't do
jack if the protocol includes identifying information.

------
snvzz
I do not like this solution. Here's what I'd do: Torrent client runs dockered
on a VLAN that the router routes through the VPN.

